# Paph. hainanense



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2016)

I love the foliage as much as the flower. This flower's dorsal is a bit tippy. I wonder what I've been feeding it...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice leaves indeed!
Is this different than appletonianum?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 30, 2016)

The answer to that depends on whom you ask. They look very much the same, but are you a grouper or splitter? In any case, the leaves always look beautiful on these guys. Nice, plant and growth you have there, Dot. I have some in compots at the moment, but I'll need to wait a couple of more years to flower them :-(


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2016)

My favorite species of the sub section, very well grown & bloomed!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 30, 2016)

Dot, may I ask what the leaf span on the specie has to be in order to bloom?


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice leaves indeed!
> Is this different than appletonianum?



Probably have to put them side by side for comparison. The ones I've seen in real life are consistently smaller than mainland appletonianum, but with slightly more intense coloration.

Like Bob I'm surprised it got species or even subspecies status. It may be worth varietal status.


It's a real pretty one Dot. and looks well grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, everyone.



Bob in Albany said:


> Dot, may I ask what the leaf span on the specie has to be in order to bloom?



Not very big -- I'll have to check tomorrow. This is the second time it has bloomed, and it is a very small plant.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 30, 2016)

Love the wide petals! Super healthy plant too!


----------



## gego (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nice flower and the plant looks good. Congrats. I'd like to get one these days.
The build up on the pot looks like you have this plant for a while now, is that urea?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 30, 2016)

I agree the foliage and the flower are equally beautiful.


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a hainanense in spike with a LS of no more than 5 inches. It's tiny...

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice, I have got to work on my species game!


----------



## bulolo (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice! I have "wolterianum" in spike now. I love this group even though their names cause so much trouble.


----------



## emydura (Feb 2, 2016)

Really nice Dot. Lovely leaves in particular. I just ordered a flask of these.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice leaves indeed!
> Is this different than appletonianum?



No. It is just a form of appletonianum in my view.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 2, 2016)

big flower


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2016)

It's suppose to isolated to the island of Hainan right? If true, then there is some genetic drift from the mainland appletonianum. Using the law of avenges, I find hainanse leaf mottling much more dramatic with the mixture of green/silver green, where as, appletonianum's mottling is subdued because the greens are so much closer in color. Hainanse runs smaller in plant size and the flower stems are shorter. Also, they tend to clump up easier the appletonianums in my experience.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice flower. 

I always have difficulty recognizing hainanense, appletonianum, cerveranum and bullenianum. I got 2 so-called cerveranum in spike, looking forward to their blooms.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice one dot


----------



## GuRu (Feb 2, 2016)

Beyond question - that's a nice one.


Mocchaccino said:


> .......I always have difficulty recognizing hainanense, appletonianum, cerveranum and bullenianum.......


How true!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 2, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2016)

Bob in Albany said:


> Dot, may I ask what the leaf span on the specie has to be in order to bloom?


I finally remembered to check the leaf size on this plant. It has bloomed before -- the first time on a growth whose longest leaf was just short of 3 inches. The largest leaf on this whole plant is 5 inches in length.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 3, 2016)

Gorgeous leaves and pretty flower!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Dot. I have one a leader in a compot that has a 7 inch leaf span but the leaves are still very narrow, so I think it may need to beef up before blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2016)

gego said:


> Very nice flower and the plant looks good. Congrats. I'd like to get one these days.
> The build up on the pot looks like you have this plant for a while now, is that urea?



Sorry -- I forgot to respond to this question. It's just calcium. My water is very hard -- I'm working on that! I don't use a urea fertilizer.


----------



## Stone (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice one Dot. I think a Urea (ammonium) type fert (without Calcium or nitrate added) would be a perfect summer fertilizer for you if your water is that hard.
I used just such a fertilizer when my water had heaps of Calcium in it with good results. Sometimes I added an acid to a tank which also worked.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2016)

Stone said:


> Nice one Dot. I think a Urea (ammonium) type fert (without Calcium or nitrate added) would be a perfect summer fertilizer for you if your water is that hard.
> I used just such a fertilizer when my water had heaps of Calcium in it with good results. Sometimes I added an acid to a tank which also worked.



I just started experimenting with adding citric acid and malic acid to the water to bring the pH down. It's working, and now we'll see what the results are. Interesting to know about urea fert -- thanks.


----------

